# Paint Creek Newbie Tips!?!? Good spot?!?!?



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys, well I just started fly fishing and I want to hook a trout. And the only place I heard to catch trout by where I live is paint creek, but I went a few times and didnt catch anything. So do you guys know any flies I should use and good spot to fish?


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Read older posts. They are a wealth of information. Or just fish the park in rochester.:lol:


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

The park is where I have been having the most success recently and it's a great place for starters with lots of casting room. In terms of flies, I would recommend a #16 Adams or #16 Copper Johns.

Just a heads up, the Arts and Apples festival is in the park this weekend so you might want to avoid it.

I hope you get a trout before the end of the season! I'm hoping to get out a few more times this year but with school starting it'll be tough.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, but how do you get to the while driving can you give some directions please. By the way how old are you im 14 and yes its hard to fish when you got school.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

It is called Rochester Municipal Park and it is located in downtown Rochester.


----------

